# Like a surly troll, but cheaper?



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm sitting on a pile of 26" parts with no frame. I am looking for something utilitarian, the Surly Troll is a good example. The street price of close to $500 is a bit steep though. What are similar, cheaper alternatives?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

a 1x1 with a gear plug? 
the whole "beefy bike with horiz. drops" thing was pretty popular a couple years ago.
I had a soul cycles hooligan for example, zion made a couple, voodoo I think, the on ones of course... most have rack mounts and "utility" is what you make of it.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

So what qualities of the Troll do you require? Just the rack and fender mounts?

Nashbar Double-butted Aluminum Mountain Bike Frame - Mountain Bike Frames
And a cheap steel fork. Done.

Or just get on eBay.


----------



## Aaron Klein (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a 20" Generation Four Soul Hooligan in Pearl White. I am trying to sell it complete but would be willing to sell just the frame if you are interested. $300 dollars for the fork and frame and that includes shipping in the U.S. only. You can look at pictures at mtbr.com under singlespeed bikes.


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

pretty much all of the steel and aluminum 26 inch frames from On One have rack and fender mounts and are pretty inexpensive


----------

